# Old School Kicker Amp Q



## DezH999 (Nov 18, 2010)

I got a Kicker Impulse IX406 6CH amp yesterday and am not able to find anything about it.

What is the W output of it? 

Any other specs?

Are the sub channels bridgeable? If so which + and - do I use?

Will at run at 2 or 1 Ohm?

My head unit only has one RCA output. Can I use a splitter and use it for the SUB, Rear inputs on the amp? What about splitting it 3 ways for the Front too?

What do you think one of these is worth?

Thanks for the info ahead of time.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

I believe it's rated at 40 x 6 at 4 ohms. And each bridged pair is 120w. Stable to 2 ohms stereo, 4 ohms mono. Not 100% on those numbers,that's purely from memory.


----------

